# knitted a hanger for my circular needles



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

I use Aunt lydia's Rug & Craft yarn, 3 ply, 100% Polyester. I figured that would be stiff enough to hold the needles. I have sizes 5 - 10.5 in it now. the bottom needles are new ones that I got this christmas so they are still alittle curly. I can't put my size 11-19 in it as the knitting is so tight, so I will make another one with button holes or something so the larger needles will thread through. this one was my first attempt so it's not pretty or dressed up but I have more yarn in more colors so maybe the next one will be prettier. I had a tough time knitted it. I used size 9 and all garter stitch but the yarn was hard on my hands so I ended up knitting it with gloves on. 

I am concerned that the yarn is very scratchy, does anyone see any problem with storage my circular needles this way? I don't want anything to damage them.


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

Well aren't you the Smarty Pants....soooo cool! Great job! :sm24:


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

You are a genius!!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I do not think that 'scratchy' yarn would damage the cords. Then it may depend on the type of cord.

I see you are a recent addition to KP, I must have missed your entry post, so ,a belated welcome from me.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. I kept looking for ways to store the circulars so that the cables wouldn't stay curled up so much. I really like the sewed ones with pockets for the sizes and asked my SIL to sew me one and then I thought.... wait, there has to be a way to knit something. so I came up with this thing. I am just a beginner so I'm sure someone can design something much more eye appealing. I just proud of myself that it works and the needles don't slide down or anything. I am just wondering if there is a hidden problem with it that I am missing. 
looking for input.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I did the same thing. Works great, doesn't it??? Yours is super!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Brilliant!!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

This is a simple way to store circular needles


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I use Aunt lydia's Rug & Craft yarn, 3 ply, 100% Polyester. I figured that would be stiff enough to hold the needles. I have sizes 5 - 10.5 in it now. the bottom needles are new ones that I got this christmas so they are still alittle curly. I can't put my size 11-19 in it as the knitting is so tight, so I will make another one with button holes or something so the larger needles will thread through. this one was my first attempt so it's not pretty or dressed up but I have more yarn in more colors so maybe the next one will be prettier. I had a tough time knitted it. I used size 9 and all garter stitch but the yarn was hard on my hands so I ended up knitting it with gloves on.
> 
> I am concerned that the yarn is very scratchy, does anyone see any problem with storage my circular needles this way? I don't want anything to damage them.


Aunt Sue... You did a FABULOUS job !!! I don't think the scratchy yarn will damage your needles, but your hands are another matter. You could always wet it down (without the needles in it), and then soak it (literally soak it) in fabric softener, and then squeeze it out and rinse lightly. Once it's dry, you shouldn't need to do it again, and it should be a lot softener for you to store your needles in it.

But, I'm just curious, as I've thought about making one like this for MY circs. But I have a lot of them, many in the same sizes, so I wonder how you tell the sizes of yours apart? Do you have the "slots" where the needles hang out, numbered? I can't figure out how to do that.

Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

You may like attaching a stitch - needle gauge to use to make sure the needle size matches your pattern. And you will know where the stitch gauge is. Moon Loomer I


----------



## Rugmani (May 29, 2014)

Brilliant! :sm24:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great idea - thank you


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

Really love the thread spools idea.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

maureen ann said:


> This is a simple way to store circular needles


Brilliant!


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

Will this work using the current plastic spools? My Dad strung pairs of thread spools (us kids used our finger paints), a color for each size, a pair of spools for each pair of needles, and cigar tubes for double point sets (the 5 needle sets went in Grampa's fat cigar tubes). Dad made spool knitters from the large spools. Happy New Year, Moon Loomer I



maureen ann said:


> This is a simple way to store circular needles


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I use Aunt lydia's Rug & Craft yarn, 3 ply, 100% Polyester. I figured that would be stiff enough to hold the needles. I have sizes 5 - 10.5 in it now. the bottom needles are new ones that I got this christmas so they are still alittle curly. I can't put my size 11-19 in it as the knitting is so tight, so I will make another one with button holes or something so the larger needles will thread through. this one was my first attempt so it's not pretty or dressed up but I have more yarn in more colors so maybe the next one will be prettier. I had a tough time knitted it. I used size 9 and all garter stitch but the yarn was hard on my hands so I ended up knitting it with gloves on.
> 
> I am concerned that the yarn is very scratchy, does anyone see any problem with storage my circular needles this way? I don't want anything to damage them.


Not likely that your rig will damage the needles. 
I have some of mine hanging through a net hanger intended for storing pierced earrings, and a needle gauge hanging from one end.
I had hoped that hanging them by their cables would induce them to uncurl. I even hung weights (clothespins) on some. Wasted effort! Stiff cords only relax so much, and still stay stiff and bothersomely curly. :sm17:

'Prettiness' is up to you. I prefer utilitarian.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Simple solution. Brilliant


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

impatient knitter said:


> Aunt Sue... You did a FABULOUS job !!! I don't think the scratchy yarn will damage your needles, but your hands are another matter. You could always wet it down (without the needles in it), and then soak it (literally soak it) in fabric softener, and then squeeze it out and rinse lightly. Once it's dry, you shouldn't need to do it again, and it should be a lot softener for you to store your needles in it.
> 
> But, I'm just curious, as I've thought about making one like this for MY circs. But I have a lot of them, many in the same sizes, so I wonder how you tell the sizes of yours apart? Do you have the "slots" where the needles hang out, numbered? I can't figure out how to do that.
> 
> ...


I was going to use bread tags but now that I know it will work, I'm going to make one with a different color band for each size. So size 5 will be red, six 6 blue, etc,etc. I think I will knit about 2" for each color / size. Then maybe I will get real creative and stitch the size in the middle of the band. Sooo many ideas, sooo little time to knit.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Thats brilliant .first thing im going to knit in2017. Thanks for such a smart idea


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Two brilliant ways to hang/display your circs. Love the knitted one and I have a small childs hanger from 1940's/50's that would be perfect to use. My only one hanger from a set says "This Little Pig had Roast Beef." Graphics(very faded) on hanger has a pig with a bib and a bowl of roast beef in front of him. How cute would that be! I just couldn't part with my hanger and now have a perfect way to use it. Thank you, thank you, thank you so much for your great idea. Will suit me to a "t" and maybe give someone else here another idea. Susan


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

What a brilliant idea. You could even add a pocket to hold a gauge! And so flexible.
And you have also inspired me. I am a newbie crocheter and I think I am going to start one in crochet using mainly sc which would hold smaller needles secure and then increase the size of stitch for the bigger sizes. Crochet items are more solid so I could even use up odds and ends of dk yarn. So, frugal into the bargain
It would also work for crochet hooks although at the moment I dont have many and they did come in a pouch.
Thanks again. You are a genius.
Happy New Year to one and all!


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Agree with the others - Brilliant! I made one from fabric - didn't like it so much ( needles would slip out ). I have some worsted cotton that I'm going to try with this idea. Thanks


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Aunt Sue said:


> Thanks guys. I kept looking for ways to store the circulars so that the cables wouldn't stay curled up so much. I really like the sewed ones with pockets for the sizes and asked my SIL to sew me one and then I thought.... wait, there has to be a way to knit something. so I came up with this thing. I am just a beginner so I'm sure someone can design something much more eye appealing. I just proud of myself that it works and the needles don't slide down or anything. I am just wondering if there is a hidden problem with it that I am missing.
> looking for input.


You are a very clever beginner and I look forward to many more of your ideas. Welcome to KP.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

great idea's both of them.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice job. If I store my circs this way, will they eventually straighten out or is there a way to straighten them. My biggest problem with circs is I store them in the plastic cases they come in (I use Aero mainly) and they stay all curly and I find them cumbersome to use, so use dpns mainly.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Aunt Sue said:


> I use Aunt lydia's Rug & Craft yarn, 3 ply, 100% Polyester. I figured that would be stiff enough to hold the needles. I have sizes 5 - 10.5 in it now. the bottom needles are new ones that I got this christmas so they are still alittle curly. I can't put my size 11-19 in it as the knitting is so tight, so I will make another one with button holes or something so the larger needles will thread through. this one was my first attempt so it's not pretty or dressed up but I have more yarn in more colors so maybe the next one will be prettier. I had a tough time knitted it. I used size 9 and all garter stitch but the yarn was hard on my hands so I ended up knitting it with gloves on.
> 
> I am concerned that the yarn is very scratchy, does anyone see any problem with storage my circular needles this way? I don't want anything to damage them.


That's a neat idea, I have another idea....Make your new one - half with large needle, the other half with med needles that way the needle you store will fit in the area that's knitted with that particular size group of needles. I don't think you need to make it as large as this one, a shorter, narrower one will work fine. Just pick up less of a chunk and put the closer together.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

maureen ann said:


> This is a simple way to store circular needles


Oh my goodness, what a great idea! I wish I'd known about this before I bought my interchangeables. I have quite a few empty wooden spools, can't bear to throw them away, since they are no longer available. I still have a lot of circular needles, so as you see, I'm a pack-rat, I never use them!!! I know have a set of Boye interchangeables at my summer home and a set of Chaiagoos (sp?) here at home, and STILL I hold onto all, circular and straight needles (old fashion ones - LOL!!)


----------



## Sadsack (Mar 15, 2014)

I use a scarf I didn't wear anymore. Works for me.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Great idea, you are so clever. I've been trying ti think of ways to store my circulars for years and what ever I would come with the circulars would fall out somwhow. Great job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Clever idea!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

We are a clever bunch, aren't we. So many good ideas.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

What a grand idea!! I have tried different circular needle storage ideas and have not been satisfied with any one of them. I also have a stiff yarn and I will begin knitting my storage unit right after my second cup of coffee. Thank you for sharing. Happy New Year to you.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a great idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Clever idea!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Now there is an idea I could live with, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

What brilliant ideas! 
I can do both - I have SO many circulars .... Rehome them from the second hand shops ... Also the knitted one would work for my DPNs!
Thank youfor sharing your cleverness!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Good job and welcome to KP


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Such great ideas!


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Neato!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Both are great ideas. Will have to give them a try.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

I just had a thought! What about using those small write on key tags threaded through your holder with the size written on the tag? One for each size or one for each circ......


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a fabulous idea! Well done!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Most of the holders have numbers on the size which I assume they are the sizes. I only have 4 circulars as they are difficult to find but then again, straights are no easier to find!!! Here are some other holders to give you ideas

https://www.google.ca/search=circular+needle+holder&safe=active&rlz=1C1CHWA_enCA650CA650&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=638&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiiyKnf_ZvRAhWERCYKHaSTAH4Q7AkIaQ#imgrc=PGu_C5NyPxQuBM%3A


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Great ideas for storing circular needles.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Clever????????


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

maureen ann said:


> This is a simple way to store circular needles


I can't make out how those spools are fastened together.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks like a great idea to me!


----------



## Sunnya (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you for a wonderful idea!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the spools with the sizes!!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Both ideas are so clever.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

maureen ann said:


> This is a simple way to store circular needles


For years, I have saved the plastic cores from the inside of a roll of scotch tape, but could never think of a reason to use them. Until now.

They have a bigger hole than the wooden spools which will allow me to store more needles.

Here is a link that shows how to tie the spools together.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/151433606192902267/


----------



## allysaunt (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh ho! Another Smarty Pants. LOL This is genius, especially with the size written on the spool. Great stuff kiddo!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Both ideas are great.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I use Aunt lydia's Rug & Craft yarn, 3 ply, 100% Polyester. I figured that would be stiff enough to hold the needles. I have sizes 5 - 10.5 in it now. the bottom needles are new ones that I got this christmas so they are still alittle curly. I can't put my size 11-19 in it as the knitting is so tight, so I will make another one with button holes or something so the larger needles will thread through. this one was my first attempt so it's not pretty or dressed up but I have more yarn in more colors so maybe the next one will be prettier. I had a tough time knitted it. I used size 9 and all garter stitch but the yarn was hard on my hands so I ended up knitting it with gloves on.
> 
> I am concerned that the yarn is very scratchy, does anyone see any problem with storage my circular needles this way? I don't want anything to damage them.


I made one a few years ago with worsted in a rib stitch....have straights and fixed circs hanging.......but I don't have a huge number of needles.(stored there)..........hoping for more circs in 2017.......I use wood/bamboo.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Ingenious, don't foresee a problem with this at all !


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Genius!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm thinking of a combo idea, yet it depends on how much space I have when I organize. On the knit or crochet ones, you could also slip a short piece of the plastic band that boxes come wrapped with, or large Zip Ties cut into manageable size strips to mark size on an slip in front of needles. It can always be re arranged as you add more needles. Boy have you got me thinking today of what I have around to use. Thank you for great ideas.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow, how easy yet SO CLEVER! The yarn over button hole will give it good tension to hold the larger needles in. Pure genius :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW, that is sooooooooo clever. I like both of the ideas.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

maureen ann said:


> This is a simple way to store circular needles


Now that is a clever idea and the numbers are there. I like it!


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, great ideas ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

What a clever idea! I'm going to make one.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Aunt Sue Cute idea. Now all you have to do is label what size needles each one is.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

maureen ann - Oh I like your idea too. And each one is marked with size. Where did you get the wooden spools?


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

GREAT idea!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Trekkiebigtime - I was told once that if you put your cables when new, in lukewarm water, it should relax them.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Nanceys Knit Knacks makes little yellow clips that you put on the cable for the size would solve the problem I think


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I have interchangable cords (KnitPicks), how would you store the needles when they are separated from the cord? I am constantly digging my my bag for sizes. I keep the needles in the little bag/pouch they came in, but I would love to find a way to store them without have to "dig" in my stash.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> Aunt Sue... You did a FABULOUS job !!! I don't think the scratchy yarn will damage your needles, but your hands are another matter. You could always wet it down (without the needles in it), and then soak it (literally soak it) in fabric softener, and then squeeze it out and rinse lightly. Once it's dry, you shouldn't need to do it again, and it should be a lot softener for you to store your needles in it.
> 
> But, I'm just curious, as I've thought about making one like this for MY circs. But I have a lot of them, many in the same sizes, so I wonder how you tell the sizes of yours apart? Do you have the "slots" where the needles hang out, numbered? I can't figure out how to do that.
> 
> ...


What about puting a bread tag on the needles with the size written on it in a permanent marke?


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> Most of the holders have numbers on the size which I assume they are the sizes. I only have 4 circulars as they are difficult to find but then again, straights are no easier to find!!! Here are some other holders to give you ideas
> 
> UPDATED LINK: Hope this one works
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=circular+needle+holder&safe=active&rlz=1C1CHWA_enCA650CA650&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=638&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiNp5OJsJzRAhVo6IMKHcR8DnUQ7AkIZw


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Moe C said:


> I can't make out how those spools are fastened together.


A wire is passed through them as explained in this link http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/circular-needle-holder

:sm09:


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Great idea!????????????


----------



## annettet28 (Jun 26, 2012)

maureen ann said:


> This is a simple way to store circular needles


Cool! So creative!!!


----------



## jeffifer (Mar 10, 2013)

Using the spools is BRILLIANT!


----------



## Jayne61 (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a gauge from Susan Bates. It's real easy to find correct size. They are in most craft stores and not that expensive.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

thomsonact said:


> What about puting a bread tag on the needles with the size written on it in a permanent marke?


that's what I was thinking of doing. but now I am going to knit a new holder with different color strips / bands. like maybe 2" wide and red will hold all the size 5's, blue will hold all the size 6's, etc. etc. I may even stitich the size number in the middle. I thought of so much more to do.

this is heavy enough to hold the dpn too. and I like that I can hang it inside a closet door.


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

That is one of the best cheaper ways of hanging your circular needles but you still will need to use a needle ruler to know what size your needle is.


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

I don't remember where I got this pattern, but it is just a large cable down the center. I need for find numbers to put on so I don't have to keep counting to find the right size. It has worked good so far.


----------



## sixcats (Jun 18, 2015)

Clever!!!!!! :sm24:


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

That solves all our circular needle storing problems.
Now I just need to learn how to do the cable stitch.
Thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dmbt said:


> That's a neat idea, I have another idea....Make your new one - half with large needle, the other half with med needles that way the needle you store will fit in the area that's knitted with that particular size group of needles. I don't think you need to make it as large as this one, a shorter, narrower one will work fine. Just pick up less of a chunk and put the closer together.


There's a term for that technique. In North America, condo-knitting; in the UK, odd-pin knitting. It was a short-lived fad in the late 60s/early 70s. Mostly unshaped garter stitch with two vastly different sized needles. It's an easy way for a beginner to turn pretty yarn into something that looks lacy and complicated.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Johna said:


> maureen ann - Oh I like your idea too. And each one is marked with size. Where did you get the wooden spools?


I've seen them in the crafts aisle of some dollar stores.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

So many clever people here it is just astounding. I like both ways of storing cercs I keep mine in the original packaging they came in.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dmbt said:


> Oh my goodness, what a great idea! I wish I'd known about this before I bought my interchangeables. I have quite a few empty wooden spools, can't bear to throw them away, since they are no longer available. I still have a lot of circular needles, so as you see, I'm a pack-rat, I never use them!!! I know have a set of Boye interchangeables at my summer home and a set of Chaiagoos (sp?) here at home, and STILL I hold onto all, circular and straight needles (old fashion ones - LOL!!)


Do you like your Boye tips but not their too stiff cables? Would you like them better with ChiaoGoo (Small aize only) cables? 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366359-1.html


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Very cool! 
How about including drop stitches for larger needles?


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

maureen ann said:


> This is a simple way to store circular needles


I like this idea.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> Thanks guys. I kept looking for ways to store the circulars so that the cables wouldn't stay curled up so much. I really like the sewed ones with pockets for the sizes and asked my SIL to sew me one and then I thought.... wait, there has to be a way to knit something. so I came up with this thing. I am just a beginner so I'm sure someone can design something much more eye appealing. I just proud of myself that it works and the needles don't slide down or anything. I am just wondering if there is a hidden problem with it that I am missing.
> looking for input.


It's a great idea and it works so you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

You are a GENIUS! Who would have thought about using old thread holders to put your needles in!!!! :sm24: :sm01: That's even better and they can be hung in a closet where you can always get to them w/o having to go thru a drawer. I've been keeping mine in a large plastic bag but trying to figure out the different sizes turned into a night mare. I may try this since it's a whole lot better than what I have now!! Well done, my friend and thanks for sending a picture of it..

Peggy


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

maureen ann said:


> This is a simple way to store circular needles


Do the needles fall out easily? What size are the spools? Seems the yarn would work better for me.


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

What a good idea to use the spools. That recycles them too.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow such creative people here! I like the knit hanger--could you just knit another strip on larger needles so the bigger needle sizes would fit in? I like the spools idea too with the ability of have the needle sizes on the spools. I still store mine in plastic sandwich bags labeled with size and length--all stored like files in a shoe box.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great idea, I mainly use my IC set's but do like to use all my other circ's at time's....I will have to try making one like your's


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great idea, I mainly use my IC set's but do like to use all my other circ's at time's....I will have to try making one like your's


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I like the spool idea! That way you can see the size easily.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I use Aunt lydia's Rug & Craft yarn, 3 ply, 100% Polyester. I figured that would be stiff enough to hold the needles. I have sizes 5 - 10.5 in it now. the bottom needles are new ones that I got this christmas so they are still alittle curly. I can't put my size 11-19 in it as the knitting is so tight, so I will make another one with button holes or something so the larger needles will thread through. this one was my first attempt so it's not pretty or dressed up but I have more yarn in more colors so maybe the next one will be prettier. I had a tough time knitted it. I used size 9 and all garter stitch but the yarn was hard on my hands so I ended up knitting it with gloves on.
> 
> I am concerned that the yarn is very scratchy, does anyone see any problem with storage my circular needles this way? I don't want anything to damage them.


I'm not familiar with the yarn you used, but I'm certainly impressed with your idea here. It's a fabulous way to store your circulars!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Great minds think alike. I made one almost identical in crochet a couple of years ago and it is hung up by a skirt hanger also... I love it and keep all my circulars in it even the chords of my interchangeables... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

great idea


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Johna said:


> Trekkiebigtime - I was told once that if you put your cables when new, in lukewarm water, it should relax them.


I steam mine under a cloth with the iron set to 'cotton'. Then I never curl them up again, I use a hanger similar to the OP... One set of circs were very tightly curled and they only partly uncurled, but they are still able to be knit with. They were totally unusable before I steam uncurled them... I find good/expensive brands don't need the steam treatment, only cheaper brands with stiff chords... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Great ideas both of them, never thought of making anything to store them in, 

Di


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I steam mine under a cloth with the iron set to 'cotton'. Then I never curl them up again, I use a hanger similar to the OP... One set of circs were very tightly curled and they only partly uncurled, but they are still able to be knit with. They were totally unusable before I steam uncurled them... I find good/expensive brands don't need the steam treatment, only cheaper brands with stiff chords... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


I haven't tried that - the cotton setting won't melt the cord? I have done the hot water, blow dryer - but still most of my cords curl. The only ones that don't are the red ChiaoGoo, Signatures and Karbonz. The twist Chiaogoo's still curl and the Clover ones are the worst, I don't use them any more. I wonder if plastic tubing about 10 inches long would be firm enough to keep the cables less curvy.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jiggs said:


> I haven't tried that - the cotton setting won't melt the cord? I have done the hot water, blow dryer - but still most of my cords curl. The only ones that don't are the red ChiaoGoo, Signatures and Karbonz. The twist Chiaogoo's still curl and the Clover ones are the worst, I don't use them any more. I wonder if plastic tubing about 10 inches long would be firm enough to keep the cables less curvy.


I fold a tea-towel into 4 and lay it over the chord and steam iron over that... I have never had a melted chord done this way. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I've used narrow straws, cut to about 1" lengths and slit along the long axis as circular markers. I write size and length on them with a permanent marker. Coffee stirrers work the best. Here is basic idea, but this straw is really too large for this size needle.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

What is the largest size needle you can run through the spools?


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

The needles will be fine. This is a really good idea.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

My holder has been knitted and strung full of circular needles. Thank you again for sharing this idea. The spools are a nice idea, but I don't have any empty spools and I have lots of yarn.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Love your idea, will get ready to copy it. Thanks.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Love your idea, will get ready to copy it. Will attach a needle gauge as well. Thanks.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Love the ideas but can't seem to find a needle gauge any where in the stores any suggestions please!! Cause I have some circular needles that I don't know the sizes of?????


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

You did a great job. It's a good idea to embroider on the numbers so you know which needle is which.

To store the larger size needles you can just use bigger needles to make a looser gauge.

That rug yarn IS scratchy. I remember using it when I was young to make toys--like octopuses, with a pink ball inside for the head. I think it was really cotton then!


Aunt Sue said:


> I use Aunt lydia's Rug & Craft yarn, 3 ply, 100% Polyester. I figured that would be stiff enough to hold the needles. I have sizes 5 - 10.5 in it now. the bottom needles are new ones that I got this christmas so they are still alittle curly. I can't put my size 11-19 in it as the knitting is so tight, so I will make another one with button holes or something so the larger needles will thread through. this one was my first attempt so it's not pretty or dressed up but I have more yarn in more colors so maybe the next one will be prettier. I had a tough time knitted it. I used size 9 and all garter stitch but the yarn was hard on my hands so I ended up knitting it with gloves on.
> 
> I am concerned that the yarn is very scratchy, does anyone see any problem with storage my circular needles this way? I don't want anything to damage them.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Very clever!


maureen ann said:


> This is a simple way to store circular needles


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

That is brilliant!!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

yarntastic said:


> Well aren't you the Smarty Pants....soooo cool! Great job! :sm24:


Agree - thanks so much for sharing!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Exactly what I made except I made it wider and added an icord at one end so I can roll it up and tie the icord around it all. Makes a nice little roll 



Aunt Sue said:


> I use Aunt lydia's Rug & Craft yarn, 3 ply, 100% Polyester. I figured that would be stiff enough to hold the needles. I have sizes 5 - 10.5 in it now. the bottom needles are new ones that I got this christmas so they are still alittle curly. I can't put my size 11-19 in it as the knitting is so tight, so I will make another one with button holes or something so the larger needles will thread through. this one was my first attempt so it's not pretty or dressed up but I have more yarn in more colors so maybe the next one will be prettier. I had a tough time knitted it. I used size 9 and all garter stitch but the yarn was hard on my hands so I ended up knitting it with gloves on.
> 
> I am concerned that the yarn is very scratchy, does anyone see any problem with storage my circular needles this way? I don't want anything to damage them.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

The idea is very clever. I also love Maureen Ann idea never thought about this one either. You guys are so smart.


----------



## Ackiejay (Aug 21, 2013)

I used a KP suggestion of using a large 3 ring binder and plasticsheet protectors (some names just escape me). My granddaughter provided me with an unused binder and my daughter with sheet protectors from old manuals she has had to destroy at work and just couldn't throw them out. I am gradually removing from a shelf in my storage closet. My stash is located in tubs with windows so if I am careful storeing my stash I can see everything without opening the tub. Really works well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Love the ideas but can't seem to find a needle gauge any where in the stores any suggestions please!! Cause I have some circular needles that I don't know the sizes of?????


Hardware stores have vernier calipers. They also have stands intended to hold metric drill-bits; those holes are metrically exact. Needle gauges are not necessarily exact.


----------



## Moon Loomer I (Apr 29, 2016)

I would try wool or acrylic and small needles/gauge for finer stitches to get and keep a grip on the stored needles. Cotton does not stretch much might be difficult to use. Happy New Year, Moon Loomer I



Jiggs said:


> Agree with the others - Brilliant! I made one from fabric - didn't like it so much ( needles would slip out ). I have some worsted cotton that I'm going to try with this idea. Thanks


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Here it is !Thank you for the inspiration AuntSue


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Annu said:


> Here it is !Thank you for the inspiration AuntSue


Very nice. I plan on completing my color band one, hopefully, this weekend.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Annu said:


> Here it is !Thank you for the inspiration AuntSue


Your bamboo ones, hang so much nicer. I am going to have to try those.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Aunt Sue said:


> Your bamboo ones, hang so much nicer. I am going to have to try those.


I bunched the bamboo ones together and tied each ends together with a rubber band and hung them in the shower for a week. So they straightened out with the heat of the steam..Plan on doing the same with the metal ones.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

I liked the idea of keeping circulars in a smart way. Both the ideas are fabulous. I am trying them. Thank you.


----------

